

Offer HN: I'll help you get stuff done - imcqueen
http://iainmcqueen.posterous.com/my-open-offer-to-bother-you

======
cotsog
This is awesome and really generous.

~~~
imcqueen
thanks. I'm hoping that both sides benefit. If there's every been anyone that
sometimes needs a kick in rear to get moving on a project it's me.

